

Join Microsoft to Celebrate Debian 8 at LinuxFest Northwest - reddotX
http://openness.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/21/microsoft-debian-8-linuxfest/

======
liotier
Wow... This is very awkward...

------
wtbob
#1 in headlines I never expected to see…

